# selennium meter



## BAK61 (Dec 15, 2010)

has anyone heard about the longevity of selennium meters on oly pens? do they break down over time, and if so, how do you test one.  The red flag pops up in the viewfinder in low light. I have not yet run a roll through it.  Just acquired on ebay.  Thanks in advance...BAK....:thumbup:


----------



## loosecanon (Dec 15, 2010)

Plenty of info on Google.

Here is just one.
Selenium Meter Repair


----------



## compur (Dec 15, 2010)

If the red flag pops up in low light and doesn't pop up in "good light" then the
meter is working.  How accurate it is remains to be seen however.


----------



## Ron G (Dec 16, 2010)

loosecanon said:


> Plenty of info on Google.
> 
> Here is just one.
> Selenium Meter Repair


 Thanks for the great link.As the author has observed Selenium does not "wear out" as is commonly accepted but is subject to changing properties due to excessive humidity etc.Ron G


----------



## BAK61 (Dec 16, 2010)

so the only way to tell is push a roll through and see how everything comes out..ok..if i'm using ISO 400, does it matter if I switch the meter on the camera from 200 to 100, or anything else for that matter since this is going to be an experimental roll?   I really like the camera and i hope it works, it seems to be in great shape.


----------



## compur (Dec 16, 2010)

^ If the meter is working, yes, it matters.  Set it as close as you can to the 
film's rated speed.


----------

